# How Do I know if its the right time??



## TheEdge (Jun 30, 2010)

Im new to this forum, but I need opinions from people who understand. I have a 10 year old GSD who I am considering putting to sleep this weekend. She is not in any pain as far as I can tell, but sh does have issues. 

About a year ago her rear legs started to give away. She had the claw dragging problem on her rear claws, but she could still get around. I took her to the vet and he gave me his opinion, he said without xrays he couldnt make an exact diagnosis, but he said he thought she had early signs of hip displasia. Well her condition continued to deteriorate, and I made a strap to help her exercise I would basically hold her up while she ran around. Over the past 3 months, she has lost control of her urine and bowels. She poops and pees randomly, I have been basically cleaning this up, not a problem. she has began chewing on her back legs, and i have tried to treat them to no good. She licks off any medicine, and chews off any covering I put on her.

Over the last month she has been sliding around my house while im not home, and has recently been having a hard time sitting up. 

My problem is that other than her rear legs, the loss of baldder, and bowel, she is in perfect mental health. She still tries to greet me, she still eats and drinks, and even plays with toys while she lays down. I bring other puppies over, and she will bark and play with the puppies.

I have been told by several people that her quality of life is not good, and she should be put asleep. I have known the day would come, but I dont know when is a good time. If it were up to me i would keep her with me as long as I could, but I know this is for my own selfish reasons. I also dont want anything bad to happen because of her current condition, that would cause her pain. If I have her put to sleep now, I would be saving her those other problems. Or is this the wrong thinking? 

im confused, and very hurt. I love my GS very much and dont want her to go, but at the same time i dont want her to suffer. Right now she isn't suffering.

What do I do?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it's time for her to move on. It's going to be painful for you, but it is probably best for her. . I mean, I'm not really one to give advice, but that's what I think. I'm sorry :'(


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not quite sure either. I mean yes she cant control bowl movements and she cant walk that great but she is still playing and eating, drinking and happy to see you. I just dont know


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about your poor girl. You might want to read this thread. It might help make your decision.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/preparing-say-good-bye/91712-quality-life-scale.html

There are also plenty of other quality of life scales out there if you just do a quick google search.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think this is a personal issue. If you are certain she is no pain and her quality of life is good and she still seems to want to be here than continue to march. You might try a harness to help with her mobility.

I would consider that her chewing on her legs may indicate she is losing feeling in them and they tingle. I think I would have a serious converstion with your vet regrding her condition.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

You'll know when it's time. I'm sure she'll find a way to tell you. I'm sorry :/


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your dog. I had a similar situation with my 13 yr old mix. She had battled mast cell tumors for 3 years. Every year one or two would swell up and I would take her in to have them surgically removed. Then in March 09, it ballooned up real fast and I rushed her to the vet. After that the vet and I discussed and decided that due to her age and some issues with the blood work this would be the last surgery. Well less than 6 weeks after that she had another tumor that swelled and the swelling went into her front legs and she could barely walk. I struggled through Friday and Saturday trying to make a decision. She was mentally there but I could tell that the tumors were taking over. They had spread at a rapid rate unlike anything we had experienced in the 3 prior years. I decided to take her in on Sunday to put her to sleep. My biggest fear was that something horrible would happen while I was at work and I wouldn't be there to help her. I know it is the most difficult decision I have ever had to make. I can't tell you what to do other than trust instinct and know that you gave your old girl a very good life.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Put yourself in her place. Then you have your answer. I never want any of my dogs in pain, so maybe before it gets to that point. My heart breaks for you...this is such a hard decision.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We all go through this...I had to make the same decision about my 12 yr old shepherd Omy, the best dog that ever lived. She was having some seizures, nothing too severe but a bad sign. She started staring up at the sky, wouldn't know if I was talking to her, then being startled when she came out of it. Physically she was in good shape for her age but these lapses in consciousness caused her to become fearful, unsure and insecure. I finally made the decision to have her put to sleep and was determined to stay with her until the end...but I just couldn't, I wanted to remember her full of life. I wondered for weeks if I had ended her life too soon. I think if she was in the condition your dog is in, I wouldn't want her to live that way. These dogs are so incredibly strong and attached to us that she may be trying to please you with a big hello and cheerful attitude, but who knows how much pain she's quietly living with. You'll make the right decision and she trusts you to.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Stosh said:


> We all go through this...I had to make the same decision about my 12 yr old shepherd Omy, the best dog that ever lived. She was having some seizures, nothing too severe but a bad sign. She started staring up at the sky, wouldn't know if I was talking to her, then being startled when she came out of it. Physically she was in good shape for her age but these lapses in consciousness caused her to become fearful, unsure and insecure. I finally made the decision to have her put to sleep and was determined to stay with her until the end...but I just couldn't, I wanted to remember her full of life. I wondered for weeks if I had ended her life too soon. I think if she was in the condition your dog is in, I wouldn't want her to live that way. *These dogs are so incredibly strong and attached to us that she may be trying to please you with a big hello and cheerful attitude, but who knows how much pain she's quietly living with. You'll make the right decision and she trusts you to.*


Very well-said, Stosh.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have had to make that decision more times than I would like. I promised myself I would not let my animals suffer. As a person I would not want to "exist" if I could not do the things I love. Right now I am facing that with my horse. He's 33, I had my vet come last summer to do it, but he said no. He didn't feel he was "suffering" or in pain. He's extremely skinny and it's not good to have a skinny horse go into the winter. Anyway I changed his feed, pretty much kept a blanket on him all winter. He made it thru the winter, he's really skin & bones and it breaks my heart to see him this way. He struggles to get up when he's laying down. I always pray the lord will take him and not make me make the decision, but here I am 1 year later hoping that he is not suffering. My vet is coming Saturday to check him. I had to put Chazzy a 10 yr old GSD down, she was a rescue with lots of issues including degenerative myelopathy, a huge tumor on her front leg that leaked, my cat Woffie who had kidney failure, my dobie Jagger who was only 5. I did choose to hold them in my arms when it was time. Each one broke my heart, but I know it was what was best. 
You will make the right decision.


----------

